# Free fish arts!!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be doing just 5 for right now. I may do more at a later date.

One rule: You HAVE to post a clear picture here. I don't like hunting through albums, especially since not all of them are labeled; Avatars count as long as I can see them. I don't want that to sound mean about the rule, but I prefer being met halfway on these things. 
(If you don't know how to post an image, let me know right away, I'll hold a spot for you, and I'll teach you how.)

If you have a pair that you'd like done, let me know. I like drawing fish "couples", and can attempt to do a couple of boys doing the "war dance" as Syriiven calls it. lol

Pencil and paper:

















Digital:









Thank you, and I look forward to getting some practice in drawing your fish!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooo me! can you save me a spot while I find a good pic please!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Can do


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

can I get these two boys war dancing? in the pencil kind of thing?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I can sure try! Do you happen to have a picture of the bottom fella flaring?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you do my black PK- http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5166&pictureid=32918 ? I like all of the styles but I thinks either pencil and paper or the second style would be best. And btw reading "I think you're pretty splendens" ACTUALLY made me laugh.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mattsbettas, you want him colored in pencil? (that's the only difference between the first and second pictures) ^_^

3 spaces left!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well he is black, so yea... Do what you think would look best, I trust you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Doable ^_^


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I have it in black and white? and No I don't  he literally has never flared in all his life... guess he is a lover not a fighter lol he is a delta if that helps kind of get how he would look if he flared


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Karebear









Mattsbettas


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww!!! Thanks Skye! Amazing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I had fun doing him, I even did a digi of him lol


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Can you draw my betta, scooter? I don't really mind what style, you can choose.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

post a picture of him here, and I can


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Mr.Grumpy? And whatever style you think suits him best. ^_^


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh okay, sorry!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Mr.Grumpy? And whatever style you think suits him best. ^_^
> 
> View attachment 78649


do you have a clearer one? His spots are a little too blurry. >_<


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's the digital she did! Thanks Skye!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll see if I can get one. It's really hard to get his colors, and to get him to stay still.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you hold a spot for me? I don't have a pic at the moment...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I can't find or get any good pictures, so I guess you can do Soldier Boy.

Is this an okay picture??


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Scooter


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Madmonahan, I should be able to use Soldier Boy's

Rubin has the last spot. Closed for now!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Two minutes late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Agggghhhhh


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you SO much! You are supper talented!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I was going to ask for my avatar fish....


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Soldier Boy


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so cute!! Thank you so much!!! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you're welcome!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

super adorable thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Bryanacute, Do you have an actual photo of your fish? It makes me feel as though I'm copying Syriiven's work to use her artwork as my reference.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's the pic. Sorry I kept you waiting.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugh!!! 
























I'm too late!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

For Rubinthebetta


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!!


----------

